# What Movement Is It?



## damien4596 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I am a young watch enthusiast and have started buying old watches and doing them up for some practise. I brought a Sekonda Classique 1105 from ebay I have taken the automatic mech out however I cant see any markings to identify it.

Does anyone know where I would be able to find the calibre number?

The watch is a Sekonda Classique China MVT 1105

Help would be really apriciated

Manyt hanks

Damien


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Is that the watch with a month, day and 24-hour sub-dials?


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

damien4596 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a young watch enthusiast and have started buying old watches and doing them up for some practise. I brought a Sekonda Classique 1105 from ebay I have taken the automatic mech out however I cant see any markings to identify it.
> 
> ...


Does it look like this one?

http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=271150

I think it is a Sea-Gull ST17, but I'm not 100%. I couldn't find this exact variant in my files.

Does it have the Seiko magic lever winding system? Or in other words, bi-directional winding.

cheers,

Walter


----------



## damien4596 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,

Yes thats the exact watch. Im not sure if it is Bi Winding, although the weight goes both ways someone before me has had a good go at the mech and therefore all the gears are not in line so I cant see if it adds power to the spring both ways or not.

Many thanks for the help, I found this site by accident and its proved to be a brilliant site.


----------



## damien4596 (Feb 12, 2010)

damien4596 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes thats the exact watch. Im not sure if it is Bi Winding, although the weight goes both ways someone before me has had a good go at the mech and therefore all the gears are not in line so I cant see if it adds power to the spring both ways or not.
> 
> Many thanks for the help, I found this site by accident and its proved to be a brilliant site.


PS - Does anyone know where I can buy a new movement?

Many thanks


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

damien4596 said:


> damien4596 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Do you see anything like this? Notice the arms of the magic lever.



















from lysanderxiii's ST16 teardown

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## damien4596 (Feb 12, 2010)

gigfy said:


> damien4596 said:
> 
> 
> > damien4596 said:
> ...


Yes thats the one I think, im going to try and take a couple of pics and upload them... but im sure thats the one. Where could I buy one from?

Thanks all


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

damien4596 said:


> Yes thats the one I think, im going to try and take a couple of pics and upload them... but im sure thats the one. Where could I buy one from?
> 
> Thanks all


I would try Ofrei, CousinsUK, or SomalCanada. But the trick will be finding the correct variant. Since I do not know the caliber number, you will have to ask them.

Here is one that is close on CousinsUK. (Page 4 of their online catalog - top right hand corner) http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/1040_Page 129 to 130.pdf

The CousinsUK caliber is CH2867M = TY2867 = ST1667

This one is close but has sun/moon in place of 24hr sub-dial.

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## damien4596 (Feb 12, 2010)

fantastic, that is the one, under close examination the movement I have does have the sun/moon however you cant see it on the watch?

I did look on the Cousins Website but becuase it doesnt have a calibre number on it I couldnt find it (as i say i am fairly new to this all) - Out of interest why dont they print the Calibre number on the Movement at time of mfg?

Anyway many many thanks for your help on this, looks like it was a good buy after all at Â£5, plus Â£10 for the Movement,

Many thanks

Damien


----------

